# LOWRANCE MARK 5x DSI / Was haltet ihr davon?



## Wildshark (26. November 2011)

Moin

Das  LOWRANCE MARK 5x DSI wollte ich mir zum Jahresabschluß gönnen!

Nun kommen die Fragen:

Hat es schon jemand und kann mir sagen das es gut ist?

Oder sagt ein Spezi , lass die Finger davon!!

Danke schon mal für die zahlreichen Antworten

Wild Shark


----------



## ullsok (27. November 2011)

*AW: LOWRANCE MARK 5x DSI / Was haltet ihr davon?*

Den Kauf eines "reinen" DSI-Gerätes würde ich mir gut überlegen. |kopfkrat

Die Fischerkennung finde ich mit normalen Gräten besser.


----------



## chrbusch (28. November 2011)

*AW: LOWRANCE MARK 5x DSI / Was haltet ihr davon?*

Nicht nur ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Bilder, mit denen für dies Gerät geworben wird, Betrug sind und von einem viel teureren Ding stammen müssen.
Ich habe es jedenfalls gekauft und bin eher enttäuscht; evt. gebe ich das Ding zurück.

Chrisotpher


----------



## 17033rabe (28. November 2011)

*AW: LOWRANCE MARK 5x DSI / Was haltet ihr davon?*

Hi,

manchmal glaube ich meine "normale" Fischanzeige(habe das HDS 8 mit Lss und normalen Geber) betrügt mich. 

So gehen da schon bei zwei Anwendern die Meinungen auseinander.

Ich denke wenn du das Geld hast, kauf es dir oder eventuell das HDS 5 und du kannst dann immer noch dieses Gerät aufrüsten. 

Die DSI Technik zeigt sehr genau was im Gewässer los ist. Zeigt dir realistisch Baumstämme,Steine, Pflanzen, Köderfische und auch grössere Fische. Du kannst den Grund bewerten, ist er hart, ist ein "Grassteppich" drauf...
Schau dir einfach mal die Bilder im nachstehenden link an.Dort sind zwar Bilder mit Struktur scantechnik zu sehen, ist aber gleichzusetzen mit der DSI ,bloss ohne Sidscan.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=189244

oder auch hier 
http://www.bbcboards.net/zerothread?cmd=print&id=463672

Gruß Ralf


----------



## 17033rabe (28. November 2011)

*AW: LOWRANCE MARK 5x DSI / Was haltet ihr davon?*

Hi, ich nochmal, bin beim durchstöbern meiner log -Dateien auf ein paar Dowscan Bilder gestoßen, die zwar nicht die besten sind, aber doch veranschaulichen was diese Technik alles kann. Das schöne bei den HDS Combigeräten ist auch, dass man sich seine Fahrten aufzeichnen und später nochmal auswerten kann .Hierbei habe ich nun gerade eben eine Struktur entdeckt, die mir im Sommer gar nicht aufgefallen ist(Bild :"neu entdeckt"). Kann aus der log Datei die Position übertragen und dorthin im nächsten Jahr nochmal fahren und eventuell auch mal abtauchen.
Da ich mehr mit dem Sidescan spiele, sind die Downscanbilder leider nicht so toll, kannst aber auch erkennen, das bei dieser Technik auch ein kleiner 3d Effekt möglich ist.Besser zu sehen im oben genannten link zu :HDS... was kann man darstellen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Berliner Seewolf (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: LOWRANCE MARK 5x DSI / Was haltet ihr davon?*

Auch wenn der Post schon etwas älter ist, gebe ichmeinen Senf auch dazu  
Ich habe mir das Gerät gekauft und muss sagen, das ich sehr zufrieden damit bin. Ich habe es in Schweden viel benutzt und damit gute Erfolge gehabt. Klar man hat keine Fischsymbole oder Sicheln, aber mann kommt schnell dahinter was ein Fisch ist. Schwärme von z.b. Barschen sind ganz klar zu sehen. 
Also meine Meinung ist KAUFEN


----------



## Markus3940 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: LOWRANCE MARK 5x DSI / Was haltet ihr davon?*

@Berliner Seewolf: Welche Tiefen hattest du befischt?


----------

